
GCC m68k port saved from extinction - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-patches/2019-11/msg01028.html
======
sojmq
About CC0:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition)

------
ncmncm
What are all these regressions from Andreas Schwab, and why is no one else
seeing them?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Based on the follow-up thread, Andreas is testing on ArAnyM, which is an Atari
ST emulator that shares JIT code with the UAE family of emulators (although
it's not immediately obvious to me what the differences are or who's forking
whom). Someone probably needs to run the test on real hardware to settle this.

edit: The bug was apparently found in another subthread, and wasn't seen by
others because it was UB at some level.

~~~
ncmncm
Looks like it was undefined behavior of the ISA when tickled by code emitted
-- so, a real bug in the compiler. Lucky catch.

DeathStation 9000 emulators show their value.

